# Sturm auf die Burg Breuberg - 3.10.08



## BadKöniger (3. September 2008)

Hallo,

im Odenwald tut sich was. Am 3.10. findet der Sturm auf die Burg Breuberg statt. Es gibt verschiedene Wettbewerbe:

Cross Duathlon - Laufen - Mtb - Laufen
Sturm auf die Burg - Bergzeitlauf

Alle Informationen auf Seite:

www.breuberg-duathlon.de

LG BadKöniger


----------

